

Fullerene C60 administration doubles rat lifespan with no toxicity (2012) - Multics
http://www.kurzweilai.net/fullerene-c60-administration-doubles-rat-lifespan-with-no-toxicity

======
fasteo
I have been taking C60 (1,5 mg/day) for 2 months with no noticeable effects. I
was hoping for some improvement in my faulty mitochondria, but nada.

For a shitload of info about C60 in humans, go here[1]

[1]
[http://www.longecity.org/forum/forum/415-c60health/](http://www.longecity.org/forum/forum/415-c60health/)

